# Some rigs I built just for me...



## CyberDruid (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's some stuff I've built for myself. Thought it might be fun to look back...I probably omitted two or three of my rigs...hard to find all the pictures.






This here is *Whang Dang Doodle*





This baby is like my Folding/Crunching Boombox for the shop 





Churning away at 4050mhz 24/7









*WaterClocker V3* Originally housed my main rig until I got....





The *Black Knight*





X5470s at 4hzCrunching 24/7





HD3870X2s Folding 24/7









*Princess Maximus* Volt modded P5K3...what a beast...





*Velocitor* sitting on top of my Phased AW9D-Max *ICE* These two had a bench battle royal between a 3ghz X2 3800 and a 4ghz E6600/ 7950GT SLI VS 1950pro CF lol...neck and neck...





*Crunch* getting a first run. 4 mATX D805 rig...lol





It all fits in this 12" x 12" x 16" cube I made from Teak and Aluminum...





Spent two Years outdoors on the Porch Folding 24/7 before I decomissioned her...a real trooper.





A typical scene from the desk...





Triple PA120.3 Dual Iwaki RD 30 extrernal cooler I call the *Tank*





Having a few moments of fun at GTR





Lot's o tubes for the SkullTrail...





*Mistress Quickly* the Family HTPC rig...Crunching and Folding nonstop of course...





These are my two "house rigs" that Fold and Crunch 24/7...





*Mistress Quickly* is a rig I always wanted to build...and finally did. I love that case.





I had some help...





She get's bored Benching..she's more of a HW person.





Another typical scene from the desk 





*Poison* my first all acrylic case...talk about a dust magnet...

Hope you enjoyed it. I know I did


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 18, 2008)

Wowwww , :


Whats your electricity bill like ?

DO you build PC's for a living ?


----------



## choppy (Sep 18, 2008)

hahha thats what i was thinking, hate to be the one paying the eleccy bill


----------



## MKmods (Sep 18, 2008)

Its fun to see others comps. I am totally in love with the red anodized (black knight) colors.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah that is a gorgeous case. Soldam is still the best I think.

I build for aliving. And of those only *Whang Dang Doodle*, *Black Knight* and *Mistress Quickly* are still in action...the rest are in the boneyard or sold.

I have another list coming of all my Client Builds...later on.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 18, 2008)

Lovely computers, black knight would have to be my favorite...what a beast!


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 18, 2008)

I recently upgraded that one with CL4 RAM and some ES processors that are really amazing...


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 18, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I recently upgraded that one with CL4 RAM and some ES processors that are really amazing...



do you do any benchmarking? im curious to see what kind of number you can pull with a rig like that.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 18, 2008)

23K+ in 3D06...

29K+in CineBenchR10

11.54 SuperPI 1M

I get a crappy 01 and a Crappy Vantage (16K) not sure why...I think Those marks hate ATI.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 18, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> 23K+ in 3D06...
> 
> 29K+in CineBenchR10
> 
> ...



wow. thats nice! 
yeah ATi cards never did bench all that great compared to nvidia, except the 2900xt that thing was a benching beast with its 512bit memory bus. But I would rather have a card that plays a game better than bench.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 18, 2008)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=347530  Vantage 16962

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8021851  06 23,372

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4463011  05 24,331

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5927879  03  96,829

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9412874  01  47,358

http://www.overclock.net/redirect-to/?redirect=http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=408702 Validated CPU ID 4ghz


----------



## xazraelx (Sep 18, 2008)

So...the power bill...And what are all these computers for?  Just out of curiosity.  You mentioned folding several times, but I don't believe the average person has 5+ dedicated computers for folding, especially with those setups.  So what's the story =)

Great by the way...I really like the mistress...so clean.


----------



## kysg (Sep 18, 2008)

Man that is a grip of computers, I so envy you, must have been one heck of ride putting those together.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2008)

Some lovely lovely machines there cyberdruid.

Some people say obsession is close to madness,i wish i was as mad as you


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Can I have one?  Fabulous work CD, great stuff. Perhaps I should consider and alternative vocation........


----------



## theJesus (Sep 19, 2008)

Sooo, this "boneyard" that you mentioned . . . anything up for grabs? 

Those are some seriously awesome and interesting builds.  I love the 4-board cube idea, wonder what the airflow was like in there lol.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 19, 2008)

Gorgeous work man.


----------



## intel igent (Sep 19, 2008)

the mod god has posted


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 19, 2008)

So tell me (I am too close to the subject to be objective) is there a common "look" to all of the rigs or do they all look pretty different from on another? I mean does it look like one guy built tghem all or could they have been built by differnt people? Just curious...I really cant see that for myself...they are all sort of a part of me lol...

And to answer a question about folding at one time I had maybe 16 or 17 clients running continuously. 8 on Crunch at 3.2ghz out on the Porch. 2 at 4050mhz on the original P43.0e WaterClocker, 1 on my wife's Northwood rig @ 3.0ghz, 2 on my X2 3800 at 2.8ghz and 2 on E6600 (phased) at 4ghz until the insane chipset voltage degraded the Abit....it was a B0 E6600 so 4ghz required aboiut 1.65Vcore and 1.99 Chipset volts to the 975X...good times good times....

But right now my two ZOTAC 8800GTs in Whang Dang Doodle produce 5 times as many points per day at 1/20th of the electric bill. GPU Folding is the way.

I use my CPU power to run BOINC WCG.

Considering I run my three rigs at 4ghz 24/7 I know they burn some juice...how much? I dunno...don;t WANT to know...I've been folding three years and some months now and do not intend to stop any time soon


----------



## Jeno (Sep 19, 2008)

OMFG thats insane


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2008)

Good job dude respect tword a respectable guy


----------



## r9 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that pictures. It was delight watching it.


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 19, 2008)

AWESOME Cyber! Never stop what you're doing man!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so fuggin' jealous! :shadedshu

Once I get my promotion and my partner starts working, I expect our house will soon start to look similar to yours. MUHAHAHHAHAA! 

My ask CD, is Whang Dang Doodle based around Lian-Li's A10B?


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 19, 2008)

It's a SocketFish from BreastBuy.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 19, 2008)

D'you mean RocketFish? ^^


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 19, 2008)

Zactly


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesome sauce!

XD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> So tell me (I am too close to the subject to be objective) is there a common "look" to all of the rigs or do they all look pretty different from on another? I mean does it look like one guy built tghem all or could they have been built by differnt people? Just curious...I really cant see that for myself...they are all sort of a part of me lol...




CD you have a style of building that not a lot of other people have. one thing i noticed is you find a way to incorporate at least one piece of aluminum in each build. i also have noticed that you arent one of those guys who stresses about hiding wires. you do a great job on wire management but yet the wires are still a part of the overall look of the build. i like that in the sense that all your builds look like they are meant to be run and not some show machine that never gets used.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 24, 2008)

That's nice to hear. I thought I was just being lazy

Honestly when it comes to my own builds I just want good airflow and easy access. Plus I am always in a rush...


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 24, 2008)

Dude, Crunch looks like a machine I would fear coming to life and decimating my house.  I think it's all the tentacles.


----------

